
Rumoured Surface Phone Will Run iOS Apps on Launch - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/12/28/will-the-rumoured-microsoft-surface-phone-run-ios-apps-natively-on-launch/
======
natch
Will it run iMessage?

